# Similac samples in the mail?



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

This past Friday when I got home from work there was a box of Similac waiting for me on my doorstep. Where did this come from? I am imagining that Motherhood maternity store gave my address to anyone and everyone wanting to market rediculous baby things to pregnant women.
I thought I had heard somewhere that this (sending formula samples) was illegal for some reason. Do any of you know if this is true?

Really bugs me...

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Lemon Balm (Jan 23, 2002)

I've never heard of it as being illegal and had the same annoying experience while pregnant with my now 9 yo and 3 yo olds.


----------



## daria (Feb 11, 2003)

It is not illegal but it violates the WHO's policy on not promoting artificial baby milk substitutes.

It's interesting to me that formula companies like to brag about how they do not violate WHO's recommendations in developing countries:

http://www.nestle.co.za/about_us/abo...icy_infant.asp

Yet they go right ahead and violate that policy in the US. It's not like the WHO policy says "except for first-world nations." The actual text of the WHO policy is here:

http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/code.html


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

if you don't open the box, I think you can write "refused" on it and hand it back to your postal carrier.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, it was most likely Motherhood. The witch who insisted I give my name and address when I bought some maternity clothes there (and I foolishly caved







) must have misspelled my name entering it into the computer, because ALL the formula samples, disposable diaper samples, and parenting magazines that I've gotten come to the same misspelled name.

You could donate the formula to a local women's shelter. If you send it back to the company, they're only out postage, and it won't hurt them any.

Interestingly, I only got Enfamil samples and not Similac...I wonder if the pharmas have an agreement to divvy up customer lists?


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I got tons of this stuff to two misspelled names and my own when I was pg!

I actually kept the diaper samples, but all the formula went to the food bank. They were very grateful.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

I just sent an email to Similac's "welcomeaddition.com" stating my distaste for this marketing practice. I'm sure they'll listen







:

I thought I would just give the sample to someone who I know who is a formula user. I do have a good mind to send it back refused though. I also thought of the women's shelter as well. I'll have to decide how I'm gonna get it out of my house before baby arrives!

I am going to contact Motherhood and let them know I don't want any more of the crap adversising for silly baby stuff sent to my house. I caved too in giving them my address. What a dummy!

I wonder if they have do an agreement to divide up the consumer base?
It makes me angry that I am a part of a group that is so heavily marketed to. I hate all the adds for disposable diapers and formula. Fine if you CHOOSE to use these "conveniences" but so many women don't do their research and this is just preying on this type of person. Sickens me.

Thanks for the response!
amy


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Hmmmm. I wonder what's at 123 Main Street in my town. That's my default "manditory" none-of-your-buisiness home address. I did buy a few things at Motherhood, so I guess some formula samples must have gone there. That, along with probably a few suscriptions to Parenting and other baby magazines.

I got pregnant shortly after moving here, so it didn't even occur to me that my fake address might actually exist. I just typed it into yahoo maps. Hmmmm. Looks like my formula probably went to the county court house or the Greyhound station. Ooops.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Geofizz_
*Looks like my formula probably went to the county court house or the Greyhound station. Ooops.*

sorry but i just hafta :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I didn't get much when I formula fed my son but when I breasfed my daughters the samples just came pouring in? Any theories on that one?


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

We have received numerous samples in the mail, as well as monthy coupons for free cans of formula...







: I did mail order from Gap maternity, and think that might be the source.

The other interesting thing is that our hospital delivered a "new parents" goodie bag to us that included (among other things) "The Womanly Art if Breastfeeding" (like it!) and an insulated cooler-type bag with 2 full size cans of Similac...uh, ok...kinda conflicting!

I have been diligently using my monthly free formula coupons and donating the formula to our local Salvation Army shelter (the major shelter in our town) Someone ought to benefit from the overzealous marketing by the formula companies...








:


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I must be "blessed" because I have gotten big boxes of Similac AND Enfamil - it all went to the local children's hospital. I get the monthly coupons too - I've sent mine to another mama on the boards who couldn't bf. Haven't had anymore boxes or coupons in awhile though. Oh well, no big loss.


----------

